# Report for Sunday March 6



## CaptainX (Mar 26, 2010)

Went out to Pensacola Beach about noon Sunday and braved the weather. I was immediately rewarded with a slot red. Throughout the afternoon we landed two sharks, two catfish, a bull red, and finally about 3 pm the pomps started feeding. We caught three in about a 30 min window. All were about 15 in and weighed in at 2 1/2 pounds. I have never caught pomps this early and was pleasently surprised. The water temp was only around 65. If you want to find them your going to have to get wet. Wadeing out into 65 degree water and cold North winds was no fun, but it beats sitting on the beach and catching nothing. Good Luck to everyone this year.


----------



## Sunshine17 (Dec 11, 2009)

Great report. Glad to see you were catching fish. How big were the sharks?


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm (Nov 6, 2010)

looks like im gonna have to grab me a wet suit to try and deal with the cold water lol


----------



## Boatjob1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Great report with Pics, thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx.... AND welcome to the Forum..... Looks like something took a bite outta the azzzz of that top pomp in the pic......... By the way, what bait??????? With all those species I am thinking shrimp........


----------



## CaptainX (Mar 26, 2010)

Sharks were small about 18 inches. The Bull Red took a live flea, but the two rods I was running peeled shrimp on were the winners.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

forgive me for being ignorant, but i thought pomps were, uh...brighter than that? like yellow and green. cuz i caught one off the pier in ft walton a few years ago and didnt know what it was so i asked and some old guy said it was a pompano. is it because of the cold or am i just wrong??


----------



## CaptainX (Mar 26, 2010)

Pomps can have a somewhat yellow underbelly. A mahi-mahi or dolphinfish can be green and yellow, but pompano stay about this color all season.


----------



## Bump_N_Twitch (Mar 4, 2011)

ok thanks i was just wonderin. i know it wasnt a dolphin or mahi, i know what they look like. this was only like 12 inches long and had that same shape and everything it was just bright


----------



## catchnrelease (May 18, 2010)

*come on spring*

Very nice, glad to see fish posted. warm water warm


----------

